
“Microaggressions”, “Trigger Warnings”, and the New Meaning of “Trauma” - gmays
http://chrishernandezauthor.com/2015/01/02/microaggressions-trigger-warnings-and-the-new-meaning-of-trauma/
======
dalke
One thing about trauma is that different people are affected differently. When
my wife was preparing to deploy for Iraq, the Army training included a
simulation of an overturned vehicle. Beforehand people were asked if they had
been in an overturned car accident before. This can be traumatizing to some,
and could be excused if wanted. She had been in such an accident, but wasn't
traumatized by it and with through the simulator.

So just because the author of this piece can deal with trauma doesn't mean
that all people could deal with trauma the same way.

But I don't see the direct connection from microagressions as being a form of
trauma. Eg, from [http://www.extension.umn.edu/family/cyfc/our-
programs/erevie...](http://www.extension.umn.edu/family/cyfc/our-
programs/ereview/docs/cmhereviewOct10.pdf) :

> Wing Sue and his colleagues identify three types of microaggressions

> 1\. A microinsult is characterized by communications that convey rudeness
> and insensitivity and demean a person’s racial heritage or identity (for
> example, eye rolling during a discussion about an individual’s racial
> identity).

> 2\. Microinvalidations are communications that exclude, negate or nullify
> the psychological thoughts, feelings, or experiential reality of a person of
> color. An example is a white person stating to a person of color that they
> “don’t see color”, which denies that person’s racial and ethnic experiences.
> Another example is a non-Native person asking someone of AIAN culture
> whether or not he or she is a “real Indian”. This demands an explanation
> that few others are required to deliver.

> 3\. A microassault is an explicit racial derogation characterized primarily
> by a verbal or nonverbal attack meant to hurt the intended victim. This can
> happen through name-calling, avoidant behavior, or purposeful discriminatory
> actions. Microassaults against AIAN people also appear in the form of
> advertisements that depict white models in Native clothing, associations
> between AIAN people and aggressive sports teams, and messages that connect
> AIAN people with alcohol use. Microassaults are typically more conscious and
> deliberate than other forms of microaggression.

Even though that quote is from a document that connects microagressions to
historical trauma, it says that microagressions are a form of violence, not
trauma.

Giving someone a papercut is a form of violence. Do it enough times and it can
lead to trauma, but a papercut isn't in and of itself particularly traumatic.

To give an example from an entirely different context - a book from 1970
concerning Swedish culture, especially as it applies to Americans of Swedish
descent:

> Being taught from childhood to observe the rule of modesty, yes, self-
> effacement, a Swede is deprived of initiative and confidence from the start.
> And this lack has made its mark on most Swedes of earlier generations. It
> can be traced to Americans of Swedish descent up to this time. They will
> know the phrase, det är ingenting ["that is nothing"], which reflects the
> concept that praise must be minimized. However lovely she thinks her dress
> is, a Swedish woman of an earlier vintage would invariably reply to a
> compliment: "Åh, den här gamla trasan!" (Oh, this old rag), or something
> equally disparaging.

Being told once that an idea of yours is nothing? Survivable. Being told that
from a baby? That changes your life. And not really in a good way.

I get the feeling that the feelings behind this essay are more akin to Bob
Newhart's character in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Tej0297wk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Tej0297wk)
. Or quoting GFK_of_xmaspast, "what an asshole."

~~~
mrxd
> So just because the author of this piece can deal with trauma doesn't mean
> that all people could deal with trauma the same way.

There are standard treatments for post-traumatic stress disorder, and all of
them are focused on strengthening the individual's ability to cope with
symptoms. Altering their environment to avoid the occurrence of symptoms is
not a valid treatment. In fact, its considered a symptom of PTSD (and several
other mental health issues) which has its own specific treatment called
exposure therapy. This treatment exposes the patient to what triggers anxiety
and stress in a controlled fashion.

You, and many trauma activists, take a different view of the mental health
profession on the nature and treatment of trauma that seems to reflect
political and social goals of the movement rather than the well-being of the
victims. As much as I agree with those goals, I have ethical problems with
exploiting victims of trauma for political ends.

~~~
dalke
Let's suppose everyone at work calls me a peon. "Hey peon, get this for me."
"Hey peon, make me some coffee." "Hey peon, sudo make me a sandwich." Hey
peon, get rid of these compiler warnings." People replace my door tag with
"Peon Dalke". People sneak in and change my screen saver to "Peon's machine".
And so on.

Assume also that I don't particularly like being called peon, but the entire
office thinks it's funny, and funny when I protest.

Should I get treatment to be able to better handle being called peon? Or
should I change the workplace culture, perhaps by getting the owner involved,
so people stop calling me names? Or should I quit? (The only way it could be
POST-traumatic is for the so-called trauma to stop.)

It sounds like you're suggesting that it's due to my inability to handle name-
calling, and I should seek mental health treatment to accept being called
names all the time.

If so, you have an odd view on life.

Otherwise, I don't know what you're talking about.

~~~
washadjeffmad
There's a danger in humorlessness in that it often insinuates itself into
one's identity through piousness and victimhood. Fear of a blow can weaken and
damage us far more than the blow itself.

Now, mental health treatment doesn't have to mean clinical care. Sometimes
it's being encouraged to get more familiar with your coworkers, or just
helping them get to know you better. Teasing is often just that, trying to
include a person or express comfort with them, and when someone reacts badly
or isn't honest about things, blowing up or bottling up, those are usually
indications of poor expression or self control, which could be more serious
and compromising issues.

So yes, if the person is unable to bring themself to confront their peers,
clearly relay their wishes, and broker an understanding, they may need some
help (ie- treatment) to realize that they can, should, and how. Mental health,
like physical health, is something we have to work at to maintain and improve
our entire lives. Saying all of our thoughts and emotions are reasonable and
perfect by default because why else would they be any other way is about as
sensible as the idea that morbid obesity is healthy and natural because why
else would our bodies be able to be that way other than by design?

We have choices, we have volition, but do we have the motivation?

~~~
dalke
"Humorlessness"? Are you one of those people who think that the targets of
harassment have to just laugh it off?

Have you read about Oncale v. Sundowner Offshore Services?

> On several occasions, Oncale was forcibly subjected to sex-related,
> humiliating actions against him by Lyons, Pippen and Johnson in the presence
> of the rest of the crew. Pippen and Lyons also physically assulted Oncale in
> a sexual manner, and Lyons threatened him with rape.

> Oncale’s complaints to supervisory personnel produced no remedial action; in
> fact, the company’s Safety Compliance Clerk, Valent Hohen, told Oncale that
> Lyons and Pippen “picked [on] him all the time too,” and called him a name
> suggesting homosexuality.

The original court decision held there was no EEOC violation here, as all
participants were heterosexual males.

Was that humorlessness on Oncale's part? Surely no. At least, I don't find
multiple and serious rape threats against me. Do you?

Should Oncale have worked harder to become more familiar with his coworkers?
Was Oncale at fault for "poor expression or self control", which somehow
justified this behavior? Surely no. Should Oncale have instead worked more on
maintaining his personal mental health?

Going back to my scenario, "I" confronted my peers but nothing changed.

I curiously note that you seem to blame the victim, and require the victim of
unwanted "humor" to be inordinately capable of people management. Why aren't
the peers in my situation the ones who need mental health treatment?

Why do you think Oncale deserved being 'teased' with threats of rape?

------
SwellJoe
The nice thing about straw men is they're so easy to knock down.

